# Breeder??



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone purchased from Sharon Girvin?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Some old post may help you. Look for the title 
: A shy maltese and
where (from whom) did you get your maltese


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------

